# Hey misster, one false move and you're hisstory



## herptrader (Dec 28, 2008)

*Published:* http://www.theage.com.au/national/h...and-youre-hisstory-20081227-75xd.html?page=-1
*Source: The Age (on line)

Typical warning for the summer season. Interestingly the pic would appear to be of a harmless and quite cute Diamond Python.
*


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jessb (Dec 28, 2008)

Seems like a pretty balanced story focusing on recommended first aid rather than scaremongering. Pic is pretty funny tho.


----------



## Kersten (Dec 28, 2008)

When I open that story up via the link you've posted the pic doesn't come up.....schizophrenic computers....

I guess in that little pic there it could appear to be a diamond python.....


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 28, 2008)

I thought it was a broad-headed snake.


----------



## Kersten (Dec 28, 2008)

Mmmm that was my thought.


----------



## timpye1 (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah a broad head for all money


----------



## chilli (Dec 28, 2008)

diamond python?????

buy some spectacles please!


----------



## eipper (Dec 29, 2008)

that is a venomous Broad Headed Snake Hoplocephalus bungaroides

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah that is a broad headed, very nice specimen tho. and if u look closely you can do a rough scale count to see it is a ven


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 29, 2008)

hahah no one go herping with herptrader 

Not the kind of mistake you want to make!!


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Dec 29, 2008)

we've all made id mistakes.... heck i cought a coastal taipan thinking it was an eastern brown... found out 2 months l8r from an experienced herper when i showed them a couple pics of the beautiful animal. so i'm yet to find an eastern brown lol

but is easy to do, especially with poor picture quality


----------



## christo (Dec 29, 2008)

If the media was following their usual pattern, it would have been a diamond python. Twice I've seen stock photos of Water Pythons used in the Herald Sun as examples of Eastern Brown snakes. One of the articles even labeled the photo "the snake that attacked the victim". And don't forget that deadly dog lead with a big brass clip on it last year that cunningly disguised itself as a Tiger snake! Poor old Mischa the dog, bitten by its own lead.


----------



## Pythonking (Dec 29, 2008)

hey whats this one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broad-Headed_Snake ??


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 29, 2008)

shnakeyguy said:


> we've all made id mistakes.... heck i cought a coastal taipan thinking it was an eastern brown... found out 2 months l8r from an experienced herper when i showed them a couple pics of the beautiful animal. so i'm yet to find an eastern brown lol
> 
> but is easy to do, especially with poor picture quality



Got a pic mate?


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Dec 29, 2008)

christo said:


> If the media was following their usual pattern, it would have been a diamond python. Twice I've seen stock photos of Water Pythons used in the Herald Sun as examples of Eastern Brown snakes.
> 
> 
> well the media has a way of not only twisting the pics but also stories, it is such a common and classic event with them.... yet some people just eat it up like it's the bible's words lol even if they have known someone that the media's warped stories on... all ya can do is laugh at the media hehe:lol:


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 29, 2008)

Pythonking said:


> hey whats this one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broad-Headed_Snake ??



LOL. _That's_ a diamond python.


----------



## FAY (Dec 29, 2008)

I think they are trying to make a point of people incorrectly I.ding snakes...hence the comment 'appears to be the harmless Diamond Python'........


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Dec 29, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> I think they are trying to make a point of people incorrectly I.ding snakes...hence the comment 'appears to be the harmless Diamond Python'........


 
well thats a good point. like i said with poor quality pics it makes it so much harder to id anyway, i've known a couple catchers to still mix up some id's among the browns and blacks


----------



## gillsy (Dec 29, 2008)

That's an easy to tell Broady,

You can tell straight away, no pits, broad head, wrong shaped head.


----------



## fraser888 (Dec 30, 2008)

Scleropages said:


> hahah no one go herping with herptrader
> 
> Not the kind of mistake you want to make!!


 
A Broud-Headed snake's venom is not very toxic at all...... But yeah I get why your going at, but when you go hearping your should never handle any of the wild reptiles, poisoness or not.


----------

